# Doorbell button hot to touch.



## valcarmo72 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have lighted doorbell button that is hot to the touch. Any reasons why? It is a new line and a new transformer. Any help is appreciated. Also is it a fire hazard?....


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Depends on how hot. Most neon lit units will get warm but I wouldn't call it hot. If the plastic on the button is discoloring then, yeah, that'd be too hot.

Are you sure you've got the right voltage transformer being used with it?


----------



## valcarmo72 (Feb 20, 2013)

Not sure. Electrician put it in. I called him and he said its fine. Not sure why. I'm gonna go to th transformer today and check it. I have a feeling its too high. It's not neon. It has a small tiny regular bulb in it. Will it tell me on the transformer what voltage it is?...


----------



## valcarmo72 (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is a pic of the type of the doorbell button..


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

From what I recall some transformers can deliver 10v, 16v and 24v. What's your bell unit marked as requiring? The chiming part, not the button. It'd be on the label. I suppose it's possible if your doorbell required 24v but the button required 10v then you'd possibly have a problem. As I recall lighted buttons shouldn't be more than 16v. You could check this yourself by looking at the transfomer and noting where the wires are connected.


----------



## valcarmo72 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok...here is the verdict. Chime box calls for 16v transformer and that's what I have. Button is 104 degrees. And the brick moulding around the door is 98 degrees. I figure the light would give it an extra boost in temp so I think I'm good.


----------



## pilotsmith69 (6 mo ago)

My doorbell buttong is getting very hot.. its about 140d F.. what can it be... can the size of the wires do this? can something else be on the line... please help


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 5, 2022)

pilotsmith69 said:


> My doorbell buttong is getting very hot.. its about 140d F.. what can it be... can the size of the wires do this? can something else be on the line... please help


What voltage transformer do you have? If it is 24v that would be a possible problem.


----------

